# THE ASSIGNMENT – Starring Michelle Rodriguez – On Blu-ray and DVD June 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Assignment, the jaw-dropping audacious revenge thriller from legendary director Walter Hill (The Warriors, 48 Hrs.), starring Michelle Rodriguez and Golden Globe® winner Sigourney Weaver (Best Actress, Motion Picture – Drama, Gorillas in the Mist: The Adventure of Dian Fossey; 1989; Best Supporting Actress, Motion Picture, Working Girl, 1989,) heads home to Blu-ray™ Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD on June 6 from Lionsgate. The film is available On Demand now. Rodriguez stars as a lowlife killer put through a full male-to-female gender reassignment surgery by a score-settling surgeon played by Weaver. Also starring Emmy® and Golden Globe® winners Tony Shalhoub (Golden Globe®: Best Actor, Television Series – Comedy, “Monk”, 2003) and Anthony LaPaglia (Golden Globe®: Best Actor, Television Series – Drama, “Without a Trace,” 2004), The Assignment Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively. Screenplay and story by Walter Hill and Denis Hamill (Turk 182!).
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> Legendary director Walter Hill gives the revenge film a modern neo-noir twist with this electrifying thriller. Hit man Frank Kitchen (Rodriguez) is given a lethal assignment, but after being double-crossed, he discovers he’s not the man he thought he was — he’s been surgically altered and now has the body of a woman. Seeking vengeance, Frank heads for a showdown with the person who transformed him, Dr. Rachel Kay (Weaver), a brilliant surgeon with a chilling agenda of her own.
> ...


----------

